# Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No. 46 Cigar Review - Meh



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

These have been in my humidor for just over two years. Decided to light one up today. I took the cedars off due to others getting mold. Nice outsid...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No. 46 Cigar Review - Meh


----------

